# WTT: Ganador titanium R34 exhaust for Mine's titanium R34 exhaust



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey folks,

This one's a shot in the dark, but why not?

I have a Ganador titanium exhaust on my R34. It's absolutely brilliant. Pictures below:


















I'm looking to trade it for a Mine's titanium exhaust for the R34. Here's a picture of a new one for reference:










These exhausts are essentially identical except for the tips. Look at those pictures... every cut, weld, mount type/placement, roll mark... they're the same damn thing with different logos on them. I suspect this made Jasma certification easier.

Both are premium pricey brands, so a trade makes the most sense. It's just a brand name interest type thing. If you dig Ganador, I dig Mine's.

Drop a line if you fancy a swap.


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey There,
I know its probably stupid to ask 4 years later but do you still have the ganador exhaust by any chance?

Cheers


----------

